# Américain



## Miguelillo 87

Bonjour à tous.

En français le seul façon pour appeler une personne née aux États-Unis, est-il Americain? 

Donc comment on faire le difference entre un née en Amérique?

On a les Europeéans, les Asïatiques, Les Africains, Mais Americains... Il ne peut pas existe un confusion??

Je peux dire; Je suis un American née en Argentine/Colombie,etc?


----------



## arundhati

C'est vrai, en France "Américain" désigne clairement un habitant des USA.
Pour un Argentin, ou un Colombien, on parle de "Sud-Américain".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

arundhati said:


> C'est vrai, en France "Américain" désigne clairement un habitant des USA.
> Pour un Argentin, ou un Colombien, on parle de "Sud-Américain".


 
Donc si on peut dire Sud-Américan, on peut dire aussi Centro-Américain? Pour ceux qui habite à Panama, Guatemala etc. 

Mais si on parle de un Mexicain, Sommes-nous Nor-Américain?


----------



## geostan

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Donc si on peut dire Sud-Américan, on peut dire aussi Centro-Américain? Pour ceux qui habite à Panama, Guatemala etc.
> 
> Mais si on parle de un Mexicain, Sommes-nous Nor-Américain?



Les Américains, les Canadiens et les Mexicains sont tous des Nord-Américains.
Ceux qui habitent à Panama, au Guatemala, au Costa Rica, etc. sont des Centre-Américains ou des Centraméricains.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Merci pour votre aide.

Tout est déjà claire.


----------



## Calamitintin

Heu...quand on parle d'Américain, cela désigne seulement les gens qui vivent aux Etats-Unis. Si l'on veut inclure les Canadiens et les Mexicains, il faudra préciser *nord*-Américain (quoique je mettrais plutôt le Mexique au centre, moi, mais c'est peut-être une question de point de vue). Sinon on dira simplement Canadien ou Mexicain !


----------



## Benoît abroad

geostan said:


> Les Américains, les Canadiens et les Mexicains sont tous des Nord-Américains.
> Ceux qui habitent à Panama, au Guatemala, au Costa Rica, etc. sont des Centre-Américains ou des Centraméricains.


 
Oui, Centraméricain existe bel et bien....mais je n'entends jamais personne l'utiliser.

Si géographiquement parlant, les Mexicains sont bien des Nord-Américains, ils sont souvent apparentés (à tort, j'en conviens) aux autres nationalités qui parlent une langue latine, càd d'Amérique centrale et d'Amérique du sud.

La plupart des Français aura tendance à ne considérer que les seuls Canadiens et Américains comme étant Nord-Américains: c'est dommage, mais c'est ainsi!


----------



## Corsicum

Pour la petite histoire : 
Tout dépend des usages et de l’histoire, dans ma région natale on a toujours dit les Américains, même pour ceux de Porto Rico ou du Venezuela.
On parle toujours actuellement de l’architecture caractéristique des maisons d’Américains(Palazzi), pour ceux qui sont retournés des Amériques.
(J’ai toujours lu « A » et non « a » ?)
*Caramba *! …._je viens de voir qu’il est dans le dictionnaire de français._ 

Actuellement, un exemple pour une société répartie sur plusieurs continents :
Très probablement à tord, dans mon entourage professionnel francophone et anglophone pour « les Etats Unis » il me semble que l’on parle surtout des US et de ceux qui sont aux US ou originaires des US. On part en déplacement pour les US, on a une visioconférence avec les US…et non avec les américains. 
« …salut les US, quel temps fait-il aux US ? ».
Administrativement ou pour préciser il me semble que « américain » est mentionné avec assez souvent le nom de l’état. 
Par contre pour les marchés en terme de cible commerciale on parle souvent du marché américain ou US(pour les USA), sud-américain, nord-américain. 
Quand on parle du marché américain je ne me souviens plus exactement si le marché canadien est inclus ou non ?…pour la bourse c’est un autre sujet.
*Cet exemple n’est peut être pas représentatif, l’usage peut très bien être spécifique à une activité donnée, à une entreprise. *

_Ps : Merci de me contacter en MP si vous êtes des descendants des Américains, Porto Rico ou du Venezuela,_ _originaires du Cap Corse.... Caramba !_ _._


----------



## Grop

Bonjour,

(Notez qu'_américain_ prend une majuscule quand c'est un nom, mais pas quand c'est un adjectif).

En France _américain_ se comprend généralement comme relatif aux États-Unis. Ceci dit dans certains contextes on le comprend comme relatif au continent: par exemple une plante américaine, un animal américain. Mais d'Amérique est moins ambigu.

Dans le cas de _Je suis un Américain né en Argentine_, on supposera que tu es né en Argentine, mais que tu es de nationalité américaine (US). Par contre _Je viens d'Amérique, je suis né en Argentine_ me semble clair (mais pas aussi simple que _Je suis argentin_ ).


----------



## Drechuin

Grop said:


> Dans le cas de _Je suis un Américain né en Argentine_, on supposera que tu es né en Argentine, mais que tu es de nationalité américaine (US). Par contre _Je viens d'Amérique, je suis né en Argentine_ me semble clair (mais pas aussi simple que _Je suis argentin_ ).



Pour désigner l'ensemble des deux continents, on emploie assez souvent _les Amériques_ (exemples typiques : Christophe Colomb a découvert les Amériques en 1492, la pomme de terre nous vient des Amériques).


----------



## tilt

Le fait que personne ne l'ait cité montre à quel point le mot _étatsunien_ n'est pas répandu.
Je l'ai, pour ma part, déjà rencontré mais uniquement dans des grilles de mots croisés !


----------



## Ploupinet

Il m'arrive de l'utiliser, mais en général de façon ironique c'est vrai


----------



## Kolan

tilt said:


> Le fait que personne ne l'ait cité montre à quel point le mot _étatsunien_ n'est pas répandu.
> Je l'ai, pour ma part, déjà rencontré mais uniquement dans des grilles de mots croisés !


Exclusivement au Canada français, on les appelle également "*les voisins du Sud*", pas d'ironie.


----------



## Kolan

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Excuse-moi, donc les canadiennes les appellent étatsunien??


*Les voisins du Sud* pour les *américains*, c'est ça que j'ai dit. (Et pas justement les canadiennes, mais les canadiens francophones aussi.) On peut trouver cela plutôt dans les articles de journaux et pas dans la vraie vie.


----------



## tilt

Kolan said:


> Exclusivement au Canada français, on les appelle également "*les voisins du Sud*", pas d'ironie.


Parce que vous avez d'autres voisins que ceux-là ? 

Juste une petite remarque : l'ambiguïté liée au fait d'appeler _Américains_ les habitants de États-Unis n'est pas propre au français. La même chose existe en anglais et en allemand, par exemple, pour autant que je sache.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tilt said:


> Parce que vous avez d'autres voisins que ceux-là ?
> 
> Juste une petite remarque : l'ambiguïté liée au fait d'appeler _Américains_ les habitants de États-Unis n'est pas propre au français. La même chose existe en anglais et en allemand, par exemple, pour autant que je sache.


 
Ça c'est vrai, mais mon question était parce que en espagnol on n'a pas cette ambiguïté. 

donc si je dise des americains c'est pour ceux qui habite en Amérique, et si je dise Americain, c'est pour ceux qui sont née aux É-U.


----------



## tilt

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Ça c'est vrai, mais mon question était parce que en espagnol on n'a pas cette ambiguïté.
> 
> donc si je dise des americains c'est pour ceux qui habite en Amérique, et si je dise Americain, c'est pour ceux qui sont née aux É-U.


Euh... Non ! Que la personne concernée soit née aux États-Unis ou y vive n'a rien à voir.
 A priori, sans contexte particulier, le mot _américain _sera compris comme faisant référence aux États-Unis. À défaut d'être logique, c'est au moins assez clair.

C'est pour le mot _Amérique _que la distinction est vraiment délicate, car on emploie parfois le nom du contient pour parler des États-Unis.
Dans ce que tu as écrit ci-dessus, par exemple, ce n'est que parce que tu as ajouté _É-U_. par ailleurs que j'arrive à trancher. Autant que possible, donc, il faut éviter de faire cet amalgame et lorsqu'on le rencontre, rester prudent quant à son sens.


----------



## janpol

le mot "étatsunien" se rencontre dans certains manuels scolaires de géographie mais le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il n'a pas réussi à s'imposer... (Au fait, que l'on me pardonne ce propos hors sujet : "Bravo, les Etatsuniens ! Je crois que vous avez élu un bon Président, vous...")


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tilt said:


> Euh... Non ! Que la personne concernée soit née aux États-Unis ou y vive n'a rien à voir.
> A priori, sans contexte particulier, le mot _américain _sera compris comme faisant référence aux États-Unis. À défaut d'être logique, c'est au moins assez clair.
> 
> C'est pour le mot _Amérique _que la distinction est vraiment délicate, car on emploie parfois le nom du contient pour parler des États-Unis.
> Dans ce que tu as écrit ci-dessus, par exemple, ce n'est que parce que tu as ajouté _É-U_. par ailleurs que j'arrive à trancher. Autant que possible, donc, il faut éviter de faire cet amalgame et lorsqu'on le rencontre, rester prudent quant à son sens.


 
Mais dans le post 9, Grop a dit que quand on écrit américain avec minuscule c'est pour dire que un chose est originaire du continent Américain.

Et si on l'écrit avec majuscule ça veut dire que on parle des personnes née ou qui habitant aux É-U. 

Aussi on faire refèrence que si je dise, Je viens de les Amériques, ça veut dire du continent, si je dise seulement que je viens de L'Amérique, c'est que je suis étatsunies.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ah oui, mais non : ce que Grop a voulu dire, c'est que sans majuscule, il s'agit de l'adjectif, et que pour désigner les personnes, on met une majuscule !


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ploupinet said:


> Ah oui, mais non : ce que Grop a voulu dire, c'est que sans majuscule, il s'agit de l'adjectif, et que pour désigner les personnes, on met une majuscule !


 
Donc si j'ai bien compris; je peux dire.

L'Amérique a beaucoup animaux en danger d'extintion. (Ces sont les É-U)

Les Amériques ont beaucoup ani.... (C'est le continent!!!)

Vrai?!

Mais si je dise.

L'ousron américain est un animal grand. 

Il n'y a façon pour savoir si l'animal est américain (USA) ou américain (continental)

Ou si j'ajoute la mayuscule, ça suffit? 


P.D Pardon si je insiste beaucoup, mais je veux comprendre perfectement. 

Merci à tous pour votre paciènce.


----------



## tilt

Petit résumé 

En français, les noms rapportant l'appartenance d'une personne à un groupe prennent une majuscule : nationalité (un Américain), religion (un Protestant), race (un Noir).
Les adjectifs, eux, n'en prennent jamais : un citoyen américain, un pasteur protestant, un président noir.
La majuscule n'a donc aucune influence sur le sens du mot.

Le nom _Américain _et l'adjectif _américain _sont a priori ambigüs, car ils peuvent parler du contient américain aussi bien que des États-Unis.
Il me semble que dans l'usage courant, cependant, ils font par défaut référence au pays.

Le mot _Amérique _est plus ambigü. De nos jours, on n'emploie plus vraiment _les Amériques_,qui avait pourtant l'avantage de ne désigner que le continent.
Le contexte est donc indispensable pour savoir quand _l'Amérique _désigne le pays ou le contient.


----------



## Fred_C

Miguelillo 87 said:


> L'ousron américain est un animal grand.
> Il n'y a façon pour savoir si l'animal est américain (USA) ou américain (continental)


 
Bonjour,
Si l'ourson était français, ce serait possible, on parlerait d'ourson français, ce qui aurait un sens, parce que la France est non seulement un état (concept politique), mais aussi un pays (concept géographique).

en ce qui concerne les Etats-Unis, il me semble bizarre de parler d'ourson "étatsunien", parce que les Etats-Unis sont un état (concept politique), et pas vraiment un pays (concept géographique). La politique n'intéressant pas du tout les oursons, et ceux-ci n'ayant pas de nationalité, ni de citoyenneté, il est étrange de parler d'ourson "étatsunien". Mais on pourra parler d'ourson américain, californien, du Nevada, etc...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fred_C said:


> en ce qui concerne les Etats-Unis, il me semble bizarre de parler d'ourson "étatsunien", parce que les Etats-Unis sont un état (concept politique), et pas vraiment un pays (concept géographique). La politique n'intéressant pas du tout les oursons, et ceux-ci n'ayant pas de nationalité, ni de citoyenneté, il est étrange de parler d'ourson "étatsunien". Mais on pourra parler d'ourson américain, californien, du Nevada, etc...


 

C'est vrai tu a la raison. 

Merci à tous je crois que j'ai bien compris!!!! 

J'aime le forum!!!


----------



## Nanon

tilt said:


> Le fait que personne ne l'ait cité montre à quel point le mot _étatsunien_ n'est pas répandu.
> Je l'ai, pour ma part, déjà rencontré mais uniquement dans des grilles de mots croisés !


 
Si, je l'ai rencontré ailleurs.
Dans des journaux ou des contextes ayant trait à la politique internationale, précisément pour bien distinguer les Américains... des Étatsuniens.



tilt said:


> Parce que vous avez d'autres voisins que ceux-là ?


 
Oui, les Canadiens ont aussi des voisins du Nord (Nord-Ouest) en Alaska !



Miguelillo 87 said:


> Il n'y a aucune façon de savoir si l'animal est américain (USA) ou américain (continental)


 
En l'occurrence, les Canadiens ont pour voisine du Nord une oursonne américaine avec du rouge à lèvres... Comme cette oursonne habite l'Alaska, on peut également l'appeler étatsunienne !...

Mais les vrais ours américains, eux, ne doivent probablement pas savoir ce qu'est une frontière. Par conséquent, sauf par ironie ou lorsqu'on parle par exemple du sort spécifique des ours dans les parcs naturels des États-Unis, "ours étatsunien" n'est pas vraiment applicable...


----------



## Alec Kadal

Cette discussion me fait toute de suite penser aux Indiens, Indiens d'Amérique,.... Amériendiens...Bref, on a finalement trouvé le mot juste pour les désigner sans ambiguité. 
Pourquoi de pas appeller les habitants des USA des yankees...c'est dans les dictionnaires français après tout? Ce n'est tout de même pas normal que le peuple d'une nation prenne le nom d'un continent. Quand à nos voisins du sud, on les appelle aussi des «ricains» pour les différencier des «canuks»...leurs voisins du Nord.


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Oui, les Canadiens ont aussi des voisins du Nord (Nord-Ouest) *en Alaska* !


On les appelle tout de même,* les voisins du Sud,* malgré la logique.

D'autre part, *les Canadiens* eux-mêmes, (paradoxalement pour les Européens), s'associent dans l'esprit plutôt avec les joueurs d'un célèbre club de la LNH à Montréal qu'avec les citoyens canadiens ou les habitants du Canada.* Des Canadiens*, oui, sont les citoyens. *Le Canadien*, c'est donc pour le club, puis, *un Canadien,* c'est pour le citoyen sans équivoque.

Cela n'agit pas de "*les/des Canadiennes*", puisque il n'y a pas de club de hockey féminin portant le même nom.


----------

